# Big Branch Creek?



## fictionqueen (Jan 26, 2008)

This is the breeder of my male havanese. 
I have already bought a puppy from this breeder and he is brilliant and adorable. He is still too young for me to know how he will turn out, but he is already potty trained, and knows sit and down. I know if i worked harder with him he would already stay and come on comand (these comands are still in progress, and potty training was higher on the list.) 
I am just interested if anyone else here has heard of this breeder in case I want another puppy later to keep Winston company!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

It's been discussed once before. I don't personally know anything about this breeder, but here's the link to the previous thread.

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2497&highlight=branch+creek

Your puppy sounds smart and it sounds like you are enjoying him! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

This breeder seems not all that great from just looking at the website. No health testing it would seem is done on the dogs. The health guarntee is a joke.. 

How much do they sell their puppies for?

Ryan


----------



## fictionqueen (Jan 26, 2008)

Hmmm. They test eyes and knees once a year in the general physical of all their parents. Do you think it needs to be done more often? My Veterinarian said the first vaccines were done too early but other wise he is doing great(well...except for getting neutered on friday)


----------



## fictionqueen (Jan 26, 2008)

Winston was 900.00. They usually sell them for 1200 to 1800 but she has too many puppies right now and wanted to reduce her population. I can see how that might be a scam but I thought everything went well. Also, I am not out to show or breed so hopefully just got a good boy!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Well it seems they have so many dogs. between the 2 breeds, they have almost 30 adult dogs! In the homepage of the website it says they are a small breeder.. 30 dogs seem HUGE to me... lol 
also looks like they have a litter every month or so, or every few weeks if you look at both breeds. I think some people on this forum have some experience with this breeder, so hopefully they will post a reply!

Ryan


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

30 dogs seems huge to me also, I have a hard time keeping great care of 2.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

I investigated this breeder when I was searching for a Hav. I think her name is Donna too?? This was 5-6 months ago and she said the same thing to me, "Too many puppies born so, instead of 1000-1200, we're selling them for $900."
I don't think they do the full range of health testing on the parents, but I do think they care a lot about their doggies. And they appear to live on this big ranch where the dogs have lots of room! LOL What was Winston's birth name?


----------



## fictionqueen (Jan 26, 2008)

I dont think they actually have thirty adult dogs but if I was breeding these pups I could see how it might happen.
Winston came to us as Breeze. I picked him up out of a line up He is a sable which I know know means he he will end up a blond.
He has beautiflul grey tips at his feet and around his face 
I did some home work, but not enough, because I envisioned him having a beard and dark ears and paws, though now I know those tips will be gone once he gets a hair cut. I just didn't understand about havanese coloring. I learned a lot from this forum actually.
Winston's name was Breeze when he came home. He is so awesome!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

fictionqueen said:


> Winston was 900.00. They usually sell them for 1200 to 1800 but she has too many puppies right now and wanted to reduce her population. I can see how that might be a scam but I thought everything went well. Also, I am not out to show or breed so hopefully just got a good boy!


In th over a year and a half we looked before Sully, this breeder ALWAYS had too many puppies. They were on puppyfind.com always seemed to have at least one litter. And she had reds and chocolates there when we wanted them, 1400 plus shipping, something told us no.


----------



## jillnors2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Do you have pictures of Winston?

And Sully is GORGeous! May I ask who Sully's breeder is?
Thank You
Jill


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Aren't the havs and griffons considered dogs that they would consider as their "family dogs?" This line would make me run for the hills.



> We have always had pets in our home. Besides our wonderful Brussels Griffons and Havanese, our family includes us (Dennis & Donna Deppe), our two grown children (Christopher & Katharyn), two family dogs (Tootse & Little One) and two family cats (Zoe & Chester).
> 
> We believe we have a wonderful place to live. We have clean air, lots of great running room, good food and a wonderful atmosphere. All of our dogs are lovingly cared for and played with by us and our extended family and friends.


It also bothers me that they seem to do no confirmation showing, or health testing with their dogs and that they constantly have puppies and price them differently based on pet/show/gender. Another red flag for me is the word "farm" in their description.

My sister in-law got her pom from a "pom farm." Not only did her dog turn out to be larger and really look more like a big chi than a pom, she died at age 4 of a genetic disease.

I will admit that I got my dane from a less than reputable breeder and paid dearly his entire life. This didn't make me love him any less, but I knew I could never do that again.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

You can go to the Havanese Club of America and see what health testing is recommended - then look for breeder referrals from there. We've also got some great breeders on this forum.


----------

